# How to - MK2 space-saver wheel installation



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Since upgrading the spacer saver on my GTi for a full size wheel, I've been looking at utilising it in the TT.
Today, made some prelim tests to see what's involved to sort out any parts that may be required.
These are pics of how it looks. The standard cover still fits over with a very small bump. This would be eliminated if the tyre was de-inflated. Jack and tools secured in boot space between the wheel and rear seats.

In theory a full size spare could be used, but that would mean it would sit proud of the normal position of the cover which will encroach on boot space.

The empty portion in the black foam, top right, is were the tyre sealant and pump live. I simply forgot to put them back before taking the pic.


----------



## top snagger (Jun 27, 2008)

I was under the impression that there were no space saver wheels available that fit the Mk2 TT?
Does it fit on the TT wheel hub & if so, what GTi is it originally from?
:?: :?:


----------



## TT_Newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

De-inflated space saver....I wonder! Dude, assuming the fitment is right (5x112) you may have hit on something there.


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Easy enough to de-flate the tyre a little. Then before use, the tyre compressor in the boot tops it up.
Wheel is from a MK5 Golf GTi with same wheel bolt spacing.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

That foam inlay looks very different to mine! Did you modify it?

What about all the tools, locking wheel nut etc that normally live on the RH side?


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

> Jack and tools secured in boot space between the wheel and rear seats.


The rigid foam inlay is a two piece affair. Near side needs to be removed to make room for the space saver wheel.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Very good jad

Have you actually tried the wheel and driven the car?

Not wishing to rain on your parade, I don't know about the legallity of a non manufacturer approved spacesaver. I know it's off a golf but how would Audi react to its use on the tt


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Different marque I know, but there is no side jack or spacesaver avail for VXR Corsa, but with a little common sense & ingenuity, I have one & it fits on car & in boot perfectly. So I'm sure as jad says must be poss for Mk2 TT.
H.


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

*TommyTippee* , I hear what you say.
Condsidering the GTi is heavier with very similar performance, wheel loading issue does not seem a big deal.


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

My local audi dealer reckons a space saver will not fit onto TT due to enlarged brake caliper set up


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Easy enough to carry a spacer.


----------



## TTruckie (Oct 18, 2007)

have you tried the space saver on the front and rear hubs yet?

It may well fit in the boot but will it fit where you need it?

hope it does as I for one will be fitting one.

TTruckie


----------



## Dallan2 (Sep 5, 2008)

This sounds a very neat solution, however:

Is the overall diameter of the space-saver wheel (wheel plus tyre), the same as the tyre/wheel combination you have on the car?
If the diameter is different then the overall circumference will be different, will this not affect the quattro system?

D.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Dallan2 said:


> This sounds a very neat solution, however:
> 
> Is the overall diameter of the space-saver wheel (wheel plus tyre), the same as the tyre/wheel combination you have on the car?
> If the diameter is different then the overall circumference will be different, will this not affect the quattro system?
> ...


Hi, Depending on size of space saver wheel, use link below to determine correct tyre size to fit to S/S wheel, to give same rolling radius as original wheel. 
Example: My VXR tyres are 225/35/18, Space saver tyre 135/80/16 gives same rolling radius.
Remember some tyre size combinations are not actually avail.
H.
http://www.tyresave.co.uk/tyresize.html


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Audi dealers..what do they know.. I laughed when the dealer said the rain senor was activated by pressure.. what a D**k head :roll:

Teaser pics of the finished job. Will post more info later in week.

*Space save has plenty of clearance over both front and rear brake calipers.*










*Utilised the GTi's tool holder. Quick release Red & Black strap holds the wheel and tool tray firmly in place. Note still have option to use tyre foam and air pump. Grey foam block (top left) of pic is has the car phone interface box placed inside it. *










*Boot cover fits with a very slight bump, nothing which is a cause for concern. 
Also have a non-slip cover plus the cargo net for good measure.*










*Only thing left over was the TT's nearside foam tool tray.*


----------



## Radioactiv (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice one Harold. Which model do you have, as the 3.2 and TTS have up-rated brake disks up front I think. Would definitely like to do this when we get the TTS, if it will fit. Any chance you could post the part number for the wheel and size of the tyre.
Cheers, Mike


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Harold said:


> Dallan2 said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds a very neat solution, however:
> ...


We are only taking about an emergency _'get me out of here'_ solution which is rated to 80kph speed. Do not know about others... but I'm looking at the bigger picturte.... I'd rather to able to change the flat and drive out of a doggy area/ dangerous place rather than hope if the foam failed, to wait for recovery service to arrive in a timely manner. The differences in wheel diamater are IMHO are not an issue for such short journey. Bit like having a new tyre fitted with 8mm tread on one wheel and the other old wheel having 2mm tread..ie. overall difference is 12mm in diameter !
If the space saver is rated for a heavier car than the TT i.e with potential for more luggage and 5 adults on board then there is no issue about payload.


----------



## Dallan2 (Sep 5, 2008)

You mentioned earlier that the 'bump' on the cover was overcome by dropping the pressure in the tyre. Does the cover lie flat - as per original no wheel at all configuration??

Am still a bit concerned about the rolling circumference of the spare wheel as you have used, and the rolling circumference of the other wheels on the car!! ??

D.


----------



## Dallan2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Posts are crossing as they are written/sent it seems.... take your point Jad ..... it is a 'get me out of here' solution and enough to get home. Like you I was/am very sceptical about the pressurised gunge and then having to topup with the compressor. ..... at the side of the road (probably in the dark and rain).... NO THANKS, if it can be avoided.

I wonder if the spacesaver wheel as carried in the S3 (up to 2003) would also fit??

Thanks Jad ... your pics are brilliant.

D.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Radioactiv said:


> Nice one Harold. Which model do you have, as the 3.2 and TTS have up-rated brake disks up front I think. Would definitely like to do this when we get the TTS, if it will fit. Any chance you could post the part number for the wheel and size of the tyre.
> Cheers, Mike


Hi Mike, I have a Mk1 TT225..My post was an example of Spacesaver/tyre size on my *VXR Corsa *which does not have spare wheel avail, but I have been able to source a space saver wheel & tyre to give correct rolling radius. So think it must be poss. on a Mk2 TT.
H.


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

hey jad!
great idea as many others i am definitely interested!
ive bin wanting to do this but not had chance to look into it like you have!
i agree about the short term solution opinion so if it aint a perfect fit who cars if it gets u home!
also means you wont have to wreck an almost perfect tire that can be easily repaired because of a nail instead of chucking it!

did you manage to get the part number for the wheel? i am definitely up for doing this if it works!
what wheels do you have on your motor and did you take it for a drive with the spare wheel on?
cheers buddy!


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Tks *d1will *for the words of support.
I used tha standard space saver wheel and tyre from my MK5 GTi which is shod with 17" tyres and Detroit alloys.
Don't know p/n . VW will be able to help. Sometimes space savers are on ebay. Do not be confused, they are 18" in dia.112mm pdc, 5 bolts.
Found this current auction item.... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-VOLKSWAGEN...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Did not take it for a drive, but see no reason why the set up will not work.


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

Good effort , Strangely because you have gone to the trouble of fitting a spare you will probably never need it. 8) I hope not anyway. spares are like airbags features you dont want to use on the car :lol: , or do you use them everyday just by knowing they are there?


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

I've been trying to buy a 17" or 18" alloy to put in the boot as a spare as I've never been keen on the gunk & pump system.This looks just the right option.I didn't realise that the Mk5 Golf had the same PCD as the TT.Is there a part No on the space saver at all?


----------



## kdes24uk (May 10, 2007)

d1will said:


> hey jad!
> great idea as many others i am definitely interested!
> ive bin wanting to do this but not had chance to look into it like you have!
> i agree about the short term solution opinion so if it aint a perfect fit who cars if it gets u home!
> ...


It also means that if your tyre is damaged beyond repair, you might have the time to shop around for a good deal on a replacement to ensure a match to existing tyres.

Will Def be looking into this when my car arrives in a couple of weeks


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes *kdes24uk *that's a very good point... Puncture repair for £12, or if need be, time to shop around for a new tyre.


----------



## kdes24uk (May 10, 2007)

anyone got the specific VW wheel part number yet?

Kev


----------



## top snagger (Jun 27, 2008)

I found this website if its any help

http://briskoda.net/general-car-chat/ca ... ase/86976/

Part No seems to be 1K0601027B03C if someone can confirm??


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Depending on original spec for a Golf, A3, Passat etc the space saver could be 16", 17" or 18".
To avoid brake cailper clearance probs, be sure to obtain an 18" space saver with tyre size T 125/70 R 18 99 M


----------



## kdes24uk (May 10, 2007)

The part number number posted above is looking promising....

Here's a link to someone who has done something similar to a VW Touran using that very wheel and says the cost was about £57 +tyre (2007)

http://www.clubtouran.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2149

Another forum I found implies the wheel is VW/Skoda/Seat compatible so maybe one of the other makes dealers will do it at a cheaper price.

and thanks JAD for starting this thread - excellent info

Kev


----------



## tdijam (Aug 25, 2008)

I'am very interested in fitting a space saver spare for all the reasons given in the previous posts.With regards to the height of the spare wheel causing the cover to be slightly raised, i have found that there is a 18" space saver tyre with a 115 mm width. The tyre size is 115/85/18 , 10mm narrower than the size fitted to a MK5 Golf. The static rolling circumferance is 1991mm for the 115/85/18, almost the same as the 245/40/18 ,which is 1992mm.In fact a lot closer to the road wheels than 1966mm for a 125/75/18 space saver. Is it the tyre or the wheel that comes into contact with the cover?, if it's the tyre would the 10mm narrower section allow the cover to fit correctly?


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

*tdijam*

It's tyre which contacts the luggage cover.
To be honest the slightly uneven boot floor cover is negligible and could be solved 100% by letting air out of the space saver.
If you look in the boot, there is the heavy duty +ve cable plus smaller cable bundle which runs from the battery diagonally across the floor to a rubber grommet on the nearside. It's this wire that seems to cause the slight height issue. The wheel (steel part) sits on it.
I've added a few wooden blocks (same height as cable) either side at this point to rest the wheel on, and placed some old rubber car mats on the boot floor to reduce acoustic noise plus offer a soft cushion for the wheel to sit on, as it's strapped down. 
Larger diameter wheel will probably still fit across the boot floor, but the offside hard foam moulded section may need trimming.
As long as the narrower wheel you are suggesting is rated for use in a car with similar weight and load carrying capacity (including passengers and luggage), I see no reason it will not work.

I choose the Golf wheel because: 


Use a full size in my GTI, so space saver was just sitting around.
Same stud spacing
Wheel/tyre rated for heavier car than the TT.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

jad

Did you use the same wheel bolts for the spare as for the existing wheel. i.e. no different wheel bolts required ?


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, the existing TT wheel bolts were used.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

Just got the new Q5 brochure today and notice there is an option for a 'Collapsible Spare Wheel (£110). I wonder if there is any chance it will fit the TT ???? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

If the pcd remains 112mm, this wheel would a possibiliy.
If the Q5 is based on Q7 mechanics it's likely the pcd will be either 120 or 130mm. :?


----------



## beano4477 (Feb 24, 2008)

hi guys, not been on for a while, too much work not enough time? based on this thread I've just found & purchased an 18" 5 stud VW GTI space saver wheel with the same spec tyre etc, £27 + postage. I do a fair bit of motorway driving & this has always worried me to be honest. let you know how I get on when it arrives, thanks for the pictures very helpful.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

I wonder if you should turn the stability and traction programmes off when fitting the space saver due to possiblle differences in diameters? I belive on the Scooby it must be fitted to the rear only?


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

mikef4uk said:


> I wonder if you should turn the stability and traction programmes off when fitting the space saver due to possiblle differences in diameters? I belive on the Scooby it must be fitted to the rear only?


Only an *ass*, would thrash a car with a space saver fitted !!!! My TT drove 90 miles without a problem which included M-way and town driving. Never exceed 50mph nor put excess loading on the car.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

jad said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if you should turn the stability and traction programmes off when fitting the space saver due to possiblle differences in diameters? I belive on the Scooby it must be fitted to the rear only?
> ...


No I wasn't implictaing I would drive the car like an 'ass', I was simply asking the question because the stability and traction programme may think that the space saver is slipping due to a difference in circumference and try sending the power to the other wheels or applying the brakes to the corner with the space saver fitted, sensible question I thought :? 
I'm hardly likely to replace a 255x19 with a skinny space saver and drive like a tw*t


----------



## tdijam (Aug 25, 2008)

beano4477 said:


> hi guys, not been on for a while, too much work not enough time? based on this thread I've just found & purchased an 18" 5 stud VW GTI space saver wheel with the same spec tyre etc, £27 + postage. I do a fair bit of motorway driving & this has always worried me to be honest. let you know how I get on when it arrives, thanks for the pictures very helpful.


I hope you have better luck than i did, bought a VW 18 inch Spacesaver through Ebay. The advert quoted the correct part number for the 112mm PCD wheel ......and what turned up but a 100mm PCD Spacesaver . I should have smelt a rat when there was no photo of the wheel. I contacted the seller , who became very abusive and refused to help .
I paid £29+ postage for the wheel and tyre, and as a new tyre is around £85 i intent to buy a new wheel from VW at a cost of £55 + vat and use the tyre. Does anyone want a cheap 100mm PCD wheel?


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

That's awful news. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Take out a Paypal dispute, then escallate it, if the guy does not pay up. If it was advertised with incorrect details that's the seller's responsibility to sort out and refund all your costs including rtn p&p..


----------



## malc8148 (Nov 6, 2008)

tdijam said:


> beano4477 said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys, not been on for a while, too much work not enough time? based on this thread I've just found & purchased an 18" 5 stud VW GTI space saver wheel with the same spec tyre etc, £27 + postage. I do a fair bit of motorway driving & this has always worried me to be honest. let you know how I get on when it arrives, thanks for the pictures very helpful.
> ...


Hi,
Will this wheel it the mk1?
Malc


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Malc, My pcd chart says *yes....* 

Model MKI TT - Year 99>, PCD 5x100 , Offset 25 to 42, Bore 57.1


----------



## beano4477 (Feb 24, 2008)

THe wheel I order arrived in good time, as stated, problem is I mis-read the PCD info, I am now the proud owner of a 18" 5 stud PDC 100 wheel & tyre. Only problem is it doesn;t fit my car. Interesting thought about buying a new wheel only from VW & having the tyre changed over, will look into this, thanks.
If anyone esle needs a 5 stud PCD 5x100 wheel never been used, let me know.


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

May be you could advertise it on the MK1 TT forum.


----------



## kdes24uk (May 10, 2007)

Jad

couple of Questions ....
(I've bought the wheel) Do you know the part number of the insert tool tray ?
In your pic, are they the TT tools in the Golfs tray ?

Kev


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

I do not know the p/n.
Yes, tools in the tray are those from the TT.


----------



## tdijam (Aug 25, 2008)

I rang my local VW dealer about the cost of the Tool Holder for the Spacesaver , and he informed me that they cost around £6 each. Hope this helps. And welcome Beano to the......I'VE GOT A MK 1 WHEEL, AND I REALLY NEED A MK 2 WHEEL CLUB!
I'm sure we will get there in the end.


----------



## Dallan2 (Sep 5, 2008)

I know this interesting and informative topic has been given a good airing... BUT..

Can anyone tell me if a space saver wheel from the Audi A3 1.8 quattro model or the S3 model up to 2006 would be suitable as a spare wheel for the Mk 2 tt. Clearly the pcd is crucial and needs to be 112mm.

Thankyou.

D.


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Guys ....Has anyone thought about how the tire w/the flat is going to fit back in the car when the space saver is put on? :?


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Fit nicely with the rear seat folded down....


----------



## kaybee (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, I am new to the forum. I had a blowout last week in my new TTS :x ...Absolute pain in the backside. RAC callout and new £290 tyre. Between us all we need to try and work out a best way for the spacesaver wheel option, I will try and investigate as much as possible. If we have no luck is it best to just get another wheel?


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Check out technical section on this site. Myself and another member have already come up with good working low cost solution. Since Audi UK do not offer a space saver option, they will be unlikely to offer a solution. £290 for new tyre is massive...


----------



## barleydave (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey jad, great post and pictures - I have just been looking into this after a blow-out on the rear and no hope of using any 'junk' to repair a total shredder!

One question though (apologies if this has been answered else where)&#8230;

A post on the VWR32 forum suggests...

_"If your TT is the 3.2 version it will need the 20 inch spacesaver from the R32 and not the 18 inch which the 2.0T's can use due to brake size"_

As I have a 3.2, I would like to know if anyone can confirm this.

It seems 20inch R32 space savers are as rare as rocking horse s**t!


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry do not know answer to the question. But I'm sure the MK5 golf R32 uses the same space saver as the GTi.
There seems to be plenty of clearance for the brake calliper.
Since your also in Hampshire I'd be happy for you to drop by and see if the wheel fits your 3.2.


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

barleydave said:


> Hey jad, great post and pictures - I have just been looking into this after a blow-out on the rear and no hope of using any 'junk' to repair a total shredder!
> 
> One question though (apologies if this has been answered else where)&#8230;
> 
> ...


or you could put the space saver on the rear if you get a puncture (if its the front thats flat) the rear discs are the same size :idea: :roll:


----------



## Dan928 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jad - Which MKII (8J) do you have? 
I ask as the 3.2 front Brake callipers are bigger and that space saver may not fit.
I am looking at 5x112PCD space savers on eBay. 
(seems that 5x100PCD were only on the MKI)

Dan


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

You have to pray it's a rear puncture, where the 18" space saver fits straight on. Failing that you have to put a rear tyre on the front then put the spare on the back. It is a pain, but it'll keep you mobile.


----------



## Hifellow (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for great pics as to fitting space saver. Can any one tell me if you require new bolts for the space saver to fit car? if so what ones? - Thanks


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

No, all VAG OE steel wheels use the same bolts as the alloys.


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Have you seen this thread ? It has part numbers...

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=208442

For roadster owners you will also need a bin liner to put the punctured wheel in, becuase it's going to be in your passenger seat !


----------

